# Alphabet and numbers free patterns



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html

If anyone is interested in free patterns you can get them at this site


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html
> 
> If anyone is interested in free patterns you can get them at this site


Thanks for sharing. They look really interesting and useful.


----------



## longtimeknit (Feb 26, 2011)

Also are states--these are so quick and easy to do!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for link to site I love working dishcloths


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love this site.
Those are great letters. I am making a baby blanket with his name down the middle and the animals on the other rows.
Thanks for posting the link. I don;t know how.

You will not be disappointed using them.
Linda


----------



## longtimeknit (Feb 26, 2011)

What kind of yarn are you using-what a great idea!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

what a great siste. Thanks so much. Lots of neat stuff here.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am using Vanna yarn. All baby boy colors. It will be 3 rows wide, and 6 rows long. I am going to make 3 strips instead of all sqs, less to sew together.It will be one of a kind. Daniel is still way tiny, about 2.6 pounds. But he is trying to make it. I have already made a tiny blankie using Pipsqeek yarn,, so yummy soft for his skin, But want something ready for hi m to come home in.
Love the letters.
Linda


longtimeknit said:


> What kind of yarn are you using-what a great idea!


----------



## longtimeknit (Feb 26, 2011)

Just might have to make a scarf for my 2 grandsons with their names---glad they have short names!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

One of my favorite sites. So cool!!!


----------



## koalamely (Apr 25, 2012)

I used this site to make some states and I also used it to make a blanket spelling out my bf's name he loved it!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very happy you all find this pattern site useful. I get so many great tips and see such wonderful projects on KP, it's nice to know I have contributed something others like.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

longtimeknit said:


> Just might have to make a scarf for my 2 grandsons with their names---glad they have short names!


In the UK they warn people about putting the child's name on hats, jumpers etc. because of the risk of strangers enticing the kids because they can call them by name. Ordinary alphabet or numbers are OK though. Just a thought.


----------



## longtimeknit (Feb 26, 2011)

The same is here, too and I have rethought it-initials would work too!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Great site. Thanks for reminding me. I have a swap coming up. Edith M


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

good evening all. yesterday i found this sight that someone suggested and i love it, it is alphabets and numbers to knit. i am making my grandson who is going off to college in sept. a afghan that i found on one of the sights here, it is seed and big cables. he is a big tall boy so i figured that i would make 6 or eight panels and very long, now what i want to do is insert in the middle his initials, but they are a bit too big and so therefore too many rows for the blanket. i want to put his 3 initials and 2016. he is going to go to binghampton, n.y. and their colors are green, black and white. i am making the body of the afghan green and will try to crochet a row or two of black and a few rows of white to finish off, but this is not the problem, i need the letters shorter, the instructions are for casting on 36 stitches, which is fine but 55 lines each, my blanket is 18 rows to the pattern. and as of now i just started i dont think i will have 375 rows so i just want someone to tell me how to shrink the letters and #s. also want to know is their someway i can knit the panels together so i dont get the color mix up when attaching a new color, thought i could do letters in white, just a thought. hope this is not to confusing to all you experts and can offer some advice, i sure would appreciate it. thanks in advance.


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

good evening all. yesterday i found this sight that someone suggested and i love it, it is alphabets and numbers to knit. i am making my grandson who is going off to college in sept. a afghan that i found on one of the sights here, it is seed and big cables. he is a big tall boy so i figured that i would make 6 or eight panels and very long, now what i want to do is insert in the middle his initials, but they are a bit too big and so therefore too many rows for the blanket. i want to put his 3 initials and 2016. he is going to go to binghampton, n.y. and their colors are green, black and white. i am making the body of the afghan green and will try to crochet a row or two of black and a few rows of white to finish off, but this is not the problem, i need the letters shorter, the instructions are for casting on 36 stitches, which is fine but 55 lines each, my blanket is 18 rows to the pattern. and as of now i just started i dont think i will have 375 rows so i just want someone to tell me how to shrink the letters and #s. also want to know is their someway i can knit the panels together so i dont get the color mix up when attaching a new color, thought i could do letters in white, just a thought. hope this is not to confusing to all you experts and can offer some advice, i sure would appreciate it. thanks in advance.


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

hi again, years ago i would crochet baby blankets and took it to a shop to embroider names and yes when i was told it was not a good idea, i just put initials on.


----------

